# undergravel filters/cloudy water



## PhreshWaterPhil (Apr 11, 2010)

hello. i am new to the aquarium world i have a little 10G tank that i have had cycling for about 3 1/2 to 4 months now, and had put an UGF in it about 3 days ago, in the prcess cleaning the rocks.. ever since my water has been cloudy. im thin king it could be the crud at the bottom of the tank and the vents are blowing it out. should i have put a UGF in it? how can i get it to stop? what do you think is my problem? i have no idea. thank you.

-phil_


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually if you put the plate in after you set it up you had to take all the gravel out to get it in right, so yes it can be kicking stuff up but it has nothing to do with the UGF plate itself. I use them still, one of the best filters ever made. But to answer the question you sent your tank back into a mini cycle


----------

